

Google+ Cost $585 Million to Build - joshuahays
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/07/01/google-cost-an-estimated-585-million-will-it-live-up-to-the-bill/

======
ianterrell
Misleading to the extreme. It's not like the employees who built Google+
aren't producing value on other projects—now through code reuse, and in the
future more directly.

~~~
joshuahays
I agree, it is a bit extreme. However, they did say it was a 'ballpark'.

------
jhack
Why did they include the On2 purchase? Does Google+ have WebM/VP8 features I
didn't hear about?

~~~
simonsarris
The Hangouts part where you video chat with many people I suppose.

~~~
ktsmith
Supposedly that's still using Vidyo as it requires the google talk video
plugin right now. The WebM stuff is coming down the road.

<http://gigaom.com/video/google-hangouts-technology/>

~~~
joshuahays
Yes

